# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  UK Luthier to build 4 String Solid Body Electric Mandolin

## mandrian

Hi,

I have been actively advertising for and trying to buy a Schwab 4 string emando for most of this year, with no luck. The only one that I found was in Carters, but they could not ship to the UK because of CITES rules pertaining to the rosewood veneer on the headstock.

I was wondering if anyone knows of any well thought of UK luthiers who could build a similar quality and style (telecaster) instrument.



I have a 5 string by Dave Farmiloe which I love, but Dave is not in a position to make one for the foreseeable future.

I believe that Pete Mallinson (Almuse) is semi-retired now and just making pickups.

I am considering placing an order in the US with J L Smith or Andrew Jermayne, but the present poor exchange rate, potentially high shipping costs and then 25 per cent to cover VAT and import duties might break my budget.

If anyone has any leads either in terms of a new build or an existing instrument, I would be much obliged.

Regards

----------


## thistle3585

I think that you could ask a guitar builder in the UK to build one that is familiar with the design of instrument that you are interested in.  You'd just need to provide an awful lot of information such as nut width, width at neck joint, thickness of neck at nut and 12th fret, type of pickup, wiring diagram, body thickness.  With that info any skilled builder could do it.  I'm surprised Carter's wont ship that to you.  You might touch base with Martin at Emando.com to see if he might have a lead on one.

----------

mandrian

----------


## darrylicshon

I have 2 solidbody octave mandolins one 4 string and the other 5. I found the 4 on reverb it was a custom order that someone changed thier mind. After talking to the seller Northfield Guitars i ordered the 5 string. Wasn't too expensive. I had him make it in the shape of a ibanez jem.  Here are some photos of them. He was very easy to talk with said he would make what ever i wanted. I'm thinking about having a flying made next. To my surprise my 5 string came with a amuse pickup.

----------

mandrian

----------


## mrmando

Paul Shippey might take this on.

John Maddock is actively building electrics, often posts them on the Cafe: 
https://jzmaddock.000webhostapp.com/

----------

mandrian

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> Paul Shippey might take this on.


I did ask him about him doing an electric octave mandolin (he made a beautiful rickenbacker influenced one once - he used to advertise normal electric mandolins in the same vein) 

I don't know if he will. I got the impression it's just not his thing now. Never known him make a four string but you might be able to persuade him again.

----------

mandrian

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I personally would approach an existing electric luthier and ask them. I'd recommend Tom Waghorn - granted he makes metaaaaaalll guitars but he is a lovely chap and may well consider making a less pointy four string

----------


## mandrian

Hi,  

Thanks for the replies. I'll try to follow up some of the leads in the next few days.

I'm sure there must be some UK builders out there who built these in the past or maybe Almuse had such a good reputation they cornered the market.

I was surprised by what a lovely instrument my Dave Farmiloe 5 string was when I got it on EBay. I'm just hoping there's a similar 4 string somewhere. Here's a picture of the 5 string;



Regards

----------


## OneChordTrick

Gary Nava makes some beautiful looking instruments as well. http://www.navaguitars.co.uk/e_mando.html

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

I'm keen to get a Telecaster style mandolin (as shown in the photo in the original post) so I have not contacted the likes of Gary Nava, John Maddock, Paul Shippey as I don't see any evidence that they make that sort of emando.

I suspect, as Rob said, the best prospect lies with an electric luthier and they were the recommendations I was looking for, if anyone had successfully found a luthier that currently makes the sort of mandolin I am looking.

Again, if anyone has a used one that might interest me, then let me know.

Thanks again.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I was surprised by what a lovely instrument my Dave Farmiloe 5 string was when I got it on EBay. I'm just hoping there's a similar 4 string somewhere. Here's a picture of the 5 string;


Just curious... you have a 5-string but you want a 4-string. Is there a particular reason?

Also, you like the 5-string you own made by *Dave Farmiloe*. Why not commission a 4-string from him?

----------


## mandrian

Hi Jim,

I never quite get the hang of the 5 string, although I think I'm getting better with practice. I just finish up using the top 4 strings!

In terms of Dave, he won't make one, although he did recommend someone who has still to get back to me. The last time he made the 5 strings he made them in a batch of six. He makes all the hardware (other than the tuners), so perhaps he got to make them that way for economic reasons. So maybe, if he makes one for me, he needs to sell another five and is not confident he can do that?

Regards,

----------


## mrmando

Steve from Almuse was talking on Facebook the other day about someone who might be poised to pick up his mantle. You could ask.

This JL Smith has been sitting on eBay (in the States) for a long time at essentially what a new one would cost if you include the case. You might contact the seller and try to negotiate a better price. I don't see any rosewood, so there may not be a CITES issue.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/J-L-Smith-E...IAAOSwsTJc1XbD

----------


## mandrian

Hi Martin,

Thanks for the EBay lead. That does look interesting, but it says that he won't ship internationally and when I try to contact the seller to check, it says he does not take questions.

I"ll check out the Almuse lead.

Thanks.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hi Jim,
> 
> I never quite get the hang of the 5 string, although I think I'm getting better with practice. I just finish up using the top 4 strings!
> 
> In terms of Dave, he won't make one, although he did recommend someone who has still to get back to me. The last time he made the 5 strings he made them in a batch of six. He makes all the hardware (other than the tuners), so perhaps he got to make them that way for economic reasons. So maybe, if he makes one for me, he needs to sell another five and is not confident he can do that?
> 
> Regards,


I understand the problem with 5 strings. I have tried 5 string fiddles and I have the same problem. On 5 string fiddles I am never sure which string I am playing.I suppose i could get used to it eventually. I had a Roberts Tiny Moore model but when someone offered to buy it from me I sold it and I assume she is playing it a lot more than I ever did.

Interesting that Dave would not build one for you but I sort of understand that, too. Good luck im your search. I am sure you will find what you need.

----------

mandrian

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

https://www.facebook.com/pg/belvoirguitars/
https://www.belvoirguitars.co.uk/

Pete Malinson of Almuse, who may reply on his own behalf, has given his gear to the folks in the links above.  Check them out.

I completely understand the OP's reluctance regarding 5 stringers.  It took me a while.  Now that I've got the hang if it, I really don't want a 4 string. (I think of 5 strings as a mandola with a cheater on top.) 
FWIW, I'm happy with 8 string mandolins (both standard and solidbody electric) having no C course.  Ten strings don't work for me.  Not sure why.  (If they did, I'd probably have more mandolins)  But if its single string courses I always want 5.

Right now I'm so deeply into 5 string electric, that my Mix F5 and my Vessel F5 are in cases in the cupboard and have not seen the light of day for months.  I'm always looking at gear now!  --As in "Ooo.  Someone in Boulogne is selling their Fender Blues Jr. for less than 400 euros.  hmmm."

----------

mandrian

----------


## mandrian

> I understand the problem with 5 strings. I have tried 5 string fiddles and I have the same problem. On 5 string fiddles I am never sure which string I am playing.I suppose i could get used to it eventually. I had a Roberts Tiny Moore model but when someone offered to buy it from me I sold it and I assume she is playing it a lot more than I ever did.
> 
> Interesting that Dave would not build one for you but I sort of understand that, too. Good luck im your search. I am sure you will find what you need.


Jim,

Yes, that's my problem too in that I occasionally get into picking with my right hand the string next to the one I am fretting with the left hand. Funnily enough when I know the tune well and don't look at my fretting hand, I don't have a problem. Perhaps I should just play the 5 string in the dark!

Daniel,

Already spoke to Pete at Almuse and he told me to email Clive at Belvoir Guitars which I have done.

Regards

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

[QUOTE=Daniel Nestlerode;1729172]https://www.facebook.com/pg/belvoirguitars/
https://www.belvoirguitars.co.uk/

Pete Malinson of Almuse, who may reply on his own behalf, has given his gear to the folks in the links above.  Check them out.

Update on the Almuse situation........
A while ago, I began suffering with hand problems and around about that time, bought a small CNC to help out. 
Clive of Belvoir Guitars was at the time, a local guitar maker who saw the opportunity of having his inlays machine cut to save work and rather than accept payment, he agreed to do some spray work on my unfinished instruments (the first one being completed a couple of weeks ago).
Clive moved to Norfolk last year but came visiting the area (with a nice shiny mandolin body) and after a bit of in-depth conversation, I seem to have convinced him that although there are thousands of guitar builders, makers of Mandolin family instruments are pretty rare.......so to cut a long story short, if things go to plan (his painstaking luthery skills and my creative input, experience and electronics), there will be a new kid on the block....Belmuse!

----------

Bill McCall, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Tom Wright

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

P.S.
Clive`s first project to see how it goes..... but I`m afraid he has a bit of a Les Paulish fixation  :Wink:  ...... build updates on his Facebook page   https://www.facebook.com/groups/1456...7917648955147/

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## thistle3585

> Update on the Almuse situation........
> A while ago, I began suffering with hand problems and around about that time, bought a small CNC to help out. 
> Clive of Belvoir Guitars was at the time, a local guitar maker who saw the opportunity of having his inlays machine cut to save work and rather than accept payment, he agreed to do some spray work on my unfinished instruments (the first one being completed a couple of weeks ago).


That's why I bought a CNC too.  I've seen a couple luthiers slow down, and simply retire, because of hand problems.  Trying to work smarter now.  Looking forward to seeing what you two put together.

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## derbex

> .......so to cut a long story short, if things go to plan (his painstaking luthery skills and my creative input, experience and electronics), there will be a new kid on the block....Belmuse!


I think you missed a trick there, Bemuse surely  :Wink: 

I missed off the 'd' bemused is what I am when I pick up a 5 string.

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

Still trying to source a nice 4 string emando. Emailed six UK luthiers, but only one replied, Richard of Levens Mandolins.

I had never really heard of Richard or his mandolins, so wonder if anyone had any playing experience with them.

The LGL model priced at £750 (900 USD) looks nice, but at that price it's quite a gamble. I suspect if I bought it, did not like it and then tried to sell, I might get something like half the purchase price back.



Anyone played or owns one of these? What are your impressions of them?


Regards

----------


## thistle3585

Check out Belvoir Guitars.  He is currently building a mandolin.

----------


## mandrian

Hi Andrew,

I emailed him at the beginning of last week. No reply.

Regards

----------


## mrmando

I sure like the looks of Dick Levens' instruments, but I can't say I've heard one.

----------


## thistle3585

> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I emailed him at the beginning of last week. No reply.
> 
> Regards


Odd.  I'd send a note to Pete at Almuse too.  They have a joint venture.

----------


## mandrian

Hi Andrew,

PM'd Pete here a few days ago trying to make sure Clive had got my message. Waiting for a reply. They must be too busy just now.

Regards,

----------


## thistle3585

That's your problem.  Don't use the Cafe PM to communicate. Email him through his website.  I'll send him a note too.

----------

Soundfarmer Pete

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Hopefully you have now had a reply Mandrian.....If not maybe your settings are wonky........and sad to say, this also applies to my `pooter when customers purchase pickups from my website and I`m not at home......
Example being....Sad git that I am, I have a small laptop that I take on holiday and find that when using an alien WiFi (one that is elsewhere from my residence), I can read but not reply.

Oh the joy of (what should be) seamless communication  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

mandrian

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I emailed him at the beginning of last week. No reply.
> 
> Regards


Hit them up on their Facebook page.  They seem to respond to that fairly quickly.

Daniel

----------


## mandrian

Hi All,

I seem to be spending more time on sourcing a 4 string than playing in recent times. Given this, I am just going to practise more on my 5 string and stick with that. If I see the 4 string in the classifieds, I can always pursue it at that point.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions I received.

Best Regards

----------


## Telemachos

> Hi,
> 
> I'm keen to get a Telecaster style mandolin (as shown in the photo in the original post) so I have not contacted the likes of Gary Nava, John Maddock, Paul Shippey as I don't see any evidence that they make that sort of emando.
> 
> I suspect, as Rob said, the best prospect lies with an electric luthier and they were the recommendations I was looking for, if anyone had successfully found a luthier that currently makes the sort of mandolin I am looking.
> 
> Again, if anyone has a used one that might interest me, then let me know.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hello, 

I've already got 3 Almuse Mandoteles, which are great. Pete has retired building instruments but keeps on making his marvellous pickups.
On his Website he writes "... if you are interested in commissioning a custom made instrument, please email info@belvoirguitars.co.uk with your dream."
This is Pete's successor:
https://www.facebook.com/belmusemandolins/

My latest mando is still in process - I hope getting it before Xmas. Made by german luthier Holger Beutling. He is 150 % exact in his work. We talked the smallest details and I'm lucky to live near him to be able to touch the neck in process, give advice of my preferences ... His Mandotele will get Almuse P90ies. It will be the final made to measure masterpiece to fit all my desires ...
http://www.beutling-guitars.de/

Cheers

----------


## RichardF

You could try Tomson guitars in Wigan. My 10 string is on his website, so is a small Telecaster.

----------

